# Really new to this timeshare thing



## Tinker11 (Oct 14, 2010)

I know this is stupid, but I don't understand the way the prices are listed on the site? Is there a tutorial or can someone easily explain. I am trying to help my mother decide if she should sell or rent her timeshare, but the guidelines don't make sense to me. 
Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 14, 2010)

Tinker11 said:


> I know this is stupid, but I don't understand the way the prices are listed on the site? Is there a tutorial or can someone easily explain. I am trying to help my mother decide if she should sell or rent her timeshare, but the guidelines don't make sense to me.
> Thanks



what part of the price listings on the site confuse you?  we are happy to help.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 14, 2010)

Right now, most timeshares are selling for 0-50% of original retail, on the resale market - with most of them closer to zero.

A quick way to find out the current retail value is to check ebay:

1)  register for ebay

2)  log in to ebay

3)  search for the resort by excat name

4)  In the menu on the left click on COMPLETED AUCTIONS

5)  This will give you a list of the most recent selling prices - you can ignore the "asking" prices, because many of them are completely unrealistic in this economy.​
As far a renting - there is still a viable market for the top resorts during high season - usually school holidays.  Low-rated resorts and off-season weeks don't rent as well.


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 15, 2010)

Keep in mind that prices on this site as well as many "paid listing sites" are unrealistic "asking" prices based on the misperception that the fractional interests trade like traditional real estate.

To the extent they are available [online] searches of recorded deeds within the county records where the property is located will reflect the true resale value 


eBay closed listings is readily available online for actual selling prices - however it represents the true bottom of the market.The majority of TS intervals are trading at less than $ 100 period, with patience more can be realized, however and insignificant amount as compared to the original purchase price and the risk of incurring an additional year's MF obligations


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 15, 2010)

Tinker11 said:


> I know this is stupid ... but the guidelines don't make sense to me.
> Thanks



*Welcome to TUG, Tinker11*! 

Regulars here and in the timeshare world speak a_ lingo_ which seems very strange to you. Sorry, but we, here at TUG, have been around timesharing for awhile and we realize you are a newbie (and are truly going to be extra patient and nice to you while you learn). We do not want your money, our advice is freely given representing years of our personal experiences, and it is your choice as to what you take away from this site.

So keep reading and ask a few more questions.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Tinker11

Welcome
You can learn a great deal reading the posts...It is amazing the info everyone has in their heads with years of experience.  I love it that they openly share with the rest of us...


----------

